# why do we collect



## joris (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello, 

1. I am Joris from Belgium ( new on the forum ) and do collect frames and campy parts for my Merckx bikes. Wy do we do those kind of hobbys? Please help me finding a declaration.

2. Are there any european guys on the forum, how big is the forum?

Kind regards, 

joris


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

1) Because the hobby makes us happy.
2) I don't know how many europeans are on the forum, but SLedoux is from Belgium as well and he also owns a Merckx.


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

that's right, I'm Belgian as well.

that makes 2 of us, joris. any more ?

s


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

Ask your location question in General where more people will see it. There are people on the forum from Holland, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, the UK, Ireland and France that I can think of.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

toomanybikes, only one pair of ass. 

Joris, would love to see you post pics of your merckxs


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

kdub said:


> toomanybikes, only one pair of ass.



????????????

What the H is that supposed tio mean????????????????:mad2: :mad2: 

I guess the ignore button gets another workout.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It means we often have too many bikes, but only one pair of ass cheeks to ride at a time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

kdub said:


> It means we often have too many bikes, but only one pair of ass cheeks to ride at a time.


Oh - I gotcha.

Not gonna stop me from having toomanybikes though ...........


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

'Cause nothing is better than the anticipation of building up a new project bike, especially when you've spend months searching for the perfect combination of parts. 

And because you never feel faster than your first ride on a new bike!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

kjmunc said:


> '
> 
> And because you never feel faster than your first ride on a new bike!



True.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

toomanybikes said:


> ????????????
> 
> What the H is that supposed tio mean????????????????:mad2: :mad2:
> 
> I guess the ignore button gets another workout.


R U seriously gonna ignore this dood over that?

/sense of humor

woops I didn't reed the rest of teh responses.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

apologies- a lot of times I respond without reading the whole thread first.

when I read the response I knew he was kidding and thought it was funny

//only recently stepped out of lounge so I don't know how to bhave


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Friction_Shifter said:


> apologies- a lot of times I respond without reading the whole thread first.
> 
> when I read the response I knew he was kidding and thought it was funny
> 
> //only recently stepped out of lounge so I don't know how too bhave


Well, this will please my friend kdub .......

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=79083

I am now a two Merckx household!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Wow nice! Pretty good price you won it at and from a reputable guy too.
How much does he want for shipping?

It's a 55 and it's still a tad too big for you? What size do you ride anyway?

BTW congrats!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

kdub said:


> Wow nice! Pretty good price you won it at and from a reputable guy too.
> How much does he want for shipping?
> 
> It's a 55 and it's still a tad too big for you? What size do you ride anyway?
> ...


I size my bikes by the top tube and normally look for a 54.5 to 55.5 top tube so this is "slightly" longer in the top tube than I am used to .

I usually ride a 130 mm stem or 125 mm. So I will size down the stem to either 115 or 120 and should be good.

Nonetheless, I think I will notice the difference.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

There is a new MX Leader frame in Moteni color in ebay. There seem to be a sudden increase of Merckx steel frame for sale on ebay lately. Very tempting.


----------

